# My Forum Secrect!



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 29, 2005)

You gotta e-mail me. Those of you told to look for this elsewhere... well it's here now.






[email protected] <<<< E-mail me for details, all of you who can't stand the suspense.








And I promise it something Very interesting and Juicy.














Also please bump this up so it stays on the front page.... Please??








*Edited to add, for those of you who already know, please pass "it" on so we can make this Really Fun!!! I realize not everyone will be That curious, and I may miss some people sooooooo, help me out, tell your friends to e-mail me!



**

******Also if you ALREADY know, Post here and Brag about it!!!******


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh now this is just not right - spill the beans HERE - come on now!






Lori


----------



## Marty (Nov 29, 2005)

NOTICE: If you are a regular member of the Back Porch Forum or not, this is awesome and you really need to contact her. It's fabulous! Trust me. Please?

ps she can't spill the beans here ok?


----------



## REO (Nov 30, 2005)

Nope, you have to email her to find out. You'll be glad you did!





COME ON!


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 30, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]OH YES!!!! [/SIZE]

This is a really *[SIZE=14pt]SUPER, FANTASTIC [/SIZE]*thing. Everyone e-mail spotted pony gal and do it right now!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 30, 2005)

Is it what you e-mailed me about????


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Rabiit, if its what she emailed me about, which I suspect it is, then yes.





Everybody needs to email her, this is soooo cool.








Robin


----------



## Voodoo (Nov 30, 2005)

Please e-mail her everyone this is really cool






!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 30, 2005)

This IS a very special thing folks...do contact her.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

The beans cannot be spilled on the forum so you have to email her!! It is a wonderful secret you will not be sorry you asked!!


----------



## willowoodstables (Nov 30, 2005)

Hehe..

She's gonna have the FULLEST email box in history...come'on you curious folk..email...you won't be sorry...

Oh and keep the lid on the beans..I can hear'em from here LOL





Kim


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 30, 2005)

SHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## SWA (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh shoot!



I don't have email from here at work, (unless you work within our intranet



) can I send a "PM"? Or do I have to wait till I get home tonight to send an email?


----------



## Relic (Nov 30, 2005)

Just a great and fun thing.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 30, 2005)

Liz R.


----------



## nootka (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok, I emailed last night and still nothing.





Or can I not play?

My email's been having issues so I am sort of hit or miss about whether something made it or got to me.

Can someone pm me, maybe....or is that allowed?

Liz M.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 30, 2005)

Awww Liz of Course you can play, Everyone can!





I am just a Little overwhelmed here, so if I mess up and put a wrong name down replying, or am not real fast, don't worry, I Will get there!





Everyone who knows, please keep spreading the word, and Would someone contact the Forum Boss Lady herself Mary Lou?



I have had a hard time getting to everyone, so PLease come to me!!

Keep up the snoopy-ness guys, it's for a REALLY good thing. And you know it's not something crazy like me trying to sell you all vacums, or it would be Long gone!!

All of you who already know, please post here and share your support!!!


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## SunQuest (Nov 30, 2005)

Oooooh! That is a good one!!!!!!! Yep, everyone really should email to see what this is all about.


----------



## REO (Nov 30, 2005)

If people want, you can PM me or email me and I'll tell you what it is.





Right Whitney?





Wheeee!!!!! And shhhhh no hints here!


----------



## SWA (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Nov 30, 2005)

Just a thought:

If she spilled the beans here, wouldn't there be an awful lot of flatulence?






Shocking!

Back under the rock now, Marty.

Yea, ok.....


----------



## SWA (Nov 30, 2005)

Marty said:


> Just a thought:
> If she spilled the beans here, wouldn't there be an awful lot of flatulence?
> 
> 
> ...





























...


----------



## nootka (Nov 30, 2005)

I found out! I found out! I found out!

*LOL*

Yeah, the sooner you find out, too, the better. 

Liz M.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 30, 2005)

i am waiting to find out! jennifer


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 30, 2005)

I goofed -- I PMed you instead of emailing -- sorry

ignore the PM - I will send an email in a moment.

JJay


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2005)

Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Jess P (Nov 30, 2005)

I sent an email a few hours ago! Waiting for the response!


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 30, 2005)

I am still waiting to find out! Lori


----------



## ShawneeCreek (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 30, 2005)

ROTFLMBO! Marty, I love you, really, I do! One of these days I am going to make a trip to see the Scrunchie Queen of the mountian, And Timmy too!!

Yes Yes Yes REO, people can PM you, holy moly are you all a bunch of curious kitties!



I am the same way. So good to know I am normal! Those of you who Do know, again feel free to pass it around with in Reason, just everyone Please send an e-mail or a PM to me to let Me know You know what To know and that you are safely in the Know. Trying to keep track here.



Like herding cats I am finding.

Everyone else who's In the Know, keep on a posting, those of you waiting for me to e-mail you back, check your e-mails!



(Or if you are Really impatient, PM REO!



)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 30, 2005)

hahahaha Lori, I know









...and I'm not telling! You got to email her, its a great idea! Corinne


----------



## JO~* (Nov 30, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Well I know what it is but I don't know what to do?? Sounds like a good idea.[/SIZE] I PMed but no responce yet.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 30, 2005)

Eeeeeek sorry about that!!! You have a PM!



44 so far on my PM....

If anyone else has mailed me/PM'd as of Right Now, 9:34 Florida time, and not heard back from me please say so here!


----------



## Farmhand (Nov 30, 2005)

I know now


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 30, 2005)

Valerie, your PM box is full!....






Clear it out so I can send you some great, fun, intresting, information!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 30, 2005)

I emailed you ,but i haven't heard back yet.

christy


----------



## runamuk (Nov 30, 2005)

NEENER NEENER

I know I know

and it is worth the wait folks so hang in there...........

I feel like such a part of the IN crowd


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Christy, do me a favor and re-send it or PM me. My e-mail's not sure what to do with all it's new found popularity!

Whitney

*Edited to add my boyfriend is grumbling at me, so I'll have to go to bed here guys, be back tomorrow about noonish, after my morning classes are over. If you can't stand it, ask REO in a PM!!

(((((((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) and goodnight everybody!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump it up!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Dec 1, 2005)

Okay, now I know too!






Isn't it just wondeful that Santa really is alive and doing so well?



Mary


----------



## sedeh (Dec 1, 2005)

This is just soooooooo mean! I emailed and got no response...come on now! Spill the beans!


----------



## REO (Dec 1, 2005)

I just PMed you





Hush! No hints!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 1, 2005)

Bumpity Bumpity Bump









PS I KNOW!!!!


----------



## shane (Dec 1, 2005)

please contact the post of this thread if you havent already...... just bumping it back up


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 1, 2005)

That is a great secret and wonderful idea!

THanks for thinking it up!

JJay

bump


----------



## justjinx (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, so much fun! i *LOVE* xmas...and there *IS* a _santa claus_! yeah! jennifer


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok... I know there are more nosey people on this forum than what has posted! (No hints from any that know!!! At least none from me!) Come on.... All you nosey people, email and find out! This is just the best secret to be in on!

I'm warning you all that are not in on the secret... You just may be sorry when you find out if you wait to long to get in on it!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi folks, okay as of Right now 12/1/05 at 7:30 I have replied back to all my e-mail/PM. If you have Not heard back from me, either say so here, or PM me!

Sedah, I believe I got back to you this afternoon or last night...Not sure



but I do remember reading your name in my e-mail!

Everyone else who knows, Post here please!!! The more the merrier!!!




















That's My moto!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 1, 2005)

I know. It's a wonderful idea.

Christy


----------



## C & C Farms (Dec 1, 2005)

Me too, me too.....I know!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 1, 2005)

You all are slowing down... I Know there has to be more of you out there thinking that I will just give in and post it here...

But Nope Not gonna happen for a LONG time, and once I do, I promise, if there is any X-mas spirit in you, and you didn't find out, you will be sad you missed out....

This is something Very special, and a current tally is close to over 100 forum members... We have alot more out there, Join in & e-mail or PM me!!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 1, 2005)

I have to say, Whitney managed to bring me out of my lurk mode.....for everyone else......

PM her and find out!!!! It's a GREAT, FANTASTIC, FUN thing!!!!! You HAVE to find out!!!!!


----------



## Nickermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

I emailed you today and I haven't heard back from you - I wanna know



PLEASE

Edited to say: Looked at the time on this and I guess I meant to say I emailed you yesterday (12/1) - but it is still today my time


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 2, 2005)

Vickie,

You have a pm with the details. So are you excited about it????


----------



## Denise (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok I emailed her but dont think I can wait for her to get out of class today-somebody please email me-I feel so left out.


----------



## Nicole-DownUnder (Dec 2, 2005)

Guess i'll be waiting til she gets out of school too, good thing i'm patient......NOT



!!!!!




Nicole


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 2, 2005)

Go and check your e-mails!

I am off to go teach for the AM, be back about 2:00 ish!!

Please feel free to ask others who have posted here!! My e-mail would Love you it says!





See you all soon!


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 2, 2005)

I e mailed yesterday at 9:03:24 AM PST and I still haven't heard!!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 2, 2005)

You have a PM!




My e-mail burps every so often, so Please if you have e-mailed me and haven't recieved a response, Let me know!!


----------



## minijoyj (Dec 2, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 2, 2005)

I KNOW, I KNOW














Robin


----------



## Tobey (Dec 2, 2005)

I gotta know!! Sending you an email


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 2, 2005)

I think I figured it out...all by my self...

But just in case I am wrong, I'm still gonna e-mail.


----------



## MInx (Dec 2, 2005)

Curiouser and curiouser



feel free to pm me back spotted pony girl I am in the need to know! Minx


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 2, 2005)

i pmed u please pm em backasap... i need to know!!!!or, if someone knows, you have to pm me and spill


----------



## Tobey (Dec 2, 2005)

I know!!


----------



## Happy Valley (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm not a regular Back Porch person, and my curiosity is up now, sooo... here comes an email!


----------



## Gini (Dec 3, 2005)

I know, I know! It's Great!!


----------



## Nickermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

Oooohh - Oooohh - I know what it is - this is GREAT. And it was very well worth it to be curious. I'll go with it!!!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Dec 3, 2005)

Can someone please send me the info. I emailed yesterday and then again this morning!! Please!!!





[email protected]


----------



## Southern_Heart (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Judy!

This is fantastic!














If you don't know yet!!! Your missing out!!!

I'm glad I found out!!








Joyce


----------



## Narrow Way Farm (Dec 3, 2005)

Okie dokie, I emailed like 2 days ago and no one has emailed me back I am going crazy not knowing someone let me in on the secret....


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Mijke (Dec 4, 2005)

Narrow Way Farm said:


> Okie dokie, I emailed like 2 days ago and no one has emailed me back I am going crazy not knowing someone let me in on the secret....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto here....





PPPPPPlease......





[email protected]


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 4, 2005)

You both have PM's, man Yahoo has Really been letting me down latly!



I am so very sorry to keep you curious kitties waiting!!!



(It builds character right?)

Whitney


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 5, 2005)

EEEEK almost hit page 2! BUMP!


----------

